# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Kaupunkien yhteistyö ajautuu nyt koetille

## karihoo

Yritin saada tuotua tämän linkkinä, mutta jostain syystä näköislehti näytti vain tyhjää sivua sekä Firefoxilla että IE:llä. Toisaalta Helsingin Uutisten näköislehtiarkisto kattaa vain 20 viimeisintä numeroa.




> Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa ja Kauniainen hyväksynevät yhteisen vastauksen maan hallituksen kysymyksiin kuntien palvelu- ja rakenneuudistuksen eteenpäinviemisestä pääkaupunkiseudulla. Valtuustot kokoontuvat yhteiseen istuntoon 19. kesäkuuta, jolloin yhteistyölinjaukset vahvistetaan.
> 
> Vaikka kaupungit ovat yksimielisiä yhteistyön periaatteista, pinnan alla muhii isoja käytännön ongelmia. Suurin kiista on syntymässä joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä, mutta yhtä vaikeita ovat myös vuokra-asunto-ongelmien, lukiokorvausten tai vaikkapa vesihuollon yhteistyöongelmien ratkomisessa.
> 
> Ehkä suurin yhteistyöuhka liittyy kuitenkin vireillä oleviin raideratkaisuihin: missä järjestyksessä ja milloin alkavat Kehäradan ja Länsimetron rakennustyöt. Virallisesti ja julkisuuteen päin kaikki kaupungit pitävät kiinni yhteisesti sovitusta pääkaupunkiseudun liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelmasta. Suunnitelma ei kuitenkaan yksiselitteisesti anna vastausta näiden kahden suurhankkeen toteutusjärjestykseen, sillä molemmat ovat peräkkäin ja ensimmäisinä lähivuosien toteutuslistalla.
> 
> Raideratkaisut eivät ole kaupunkien itsensä käsissä, vaan sekä Kehäradan että Länsimetron kohtalo ratkeaa kumppaniksi tarvittavan valtion päätöksillä. Ja juuri tämä on orastavan yhteistyön suuri uhka, sillä kulisseissa kaikki kaupungit yrittävät erikseen juntata omia intressejään muiden edelle. Siitä syntyy tilanne, jossa yhteistyötään kehuvat kaupungit ajautuvat helposti ilmiriitaan, ja silloin ongelmat nousevat myös pienemmissä, helposti ratkaistavissa yhteistyöhankkeissa.
> 
> Todennäköisesti kesän yli mennään kesäkuisen yhteistyöjulistuksen hymistelyssä, mutta heti syksyn alussa kiistat nousevat varmasti myös julkisuuteen. Silloin mitataan kaupunkien yhteistyötahto ja -kyky tulevien vuosien ratkaisuissa. Jos kaupungit ajautuvat suurissa hankkeissa törmäyskurssille, on vaikea kuvitella, että pienemmätkään yhteistyöhankkeet etenevät suunnitellulla tavalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kaikki kaupungit tekevät ja saavat aikaiseksi asioita, jotka ovat välttämättömiä. Seudun joukkoliikenne on välttmätöntä, mutta Marjarata ja Espoon metro eivät ole seudun joukkoliikenne, vaan molemmat ovat aivan muuta kuin joukkoliikenteen hankkeita.

Jätetään nyt se, mitä ne ovat jos eivät ole joukkoliikennettä, vaan katsotaan asiaa vain siltä kannalta, miksi ne eivät ole joukkoliikennehankkeita. Se on helppo ymmärtää sen kautta, että miettii, mitä seuraa siitä, että kumpaakaan ei ole - siis kuten tällä hetkellä.

Asiaa voi visioida myös tulevaisuuteen, sillä tämän hetken arviointihan ei riitä.

Vantaa voi rakentaa Marja-Vantaalle Kvistöön asti lähiöitä ja jatkaa Martinlaakson rataa. Siitä eteenpäin on lentoliikenteen suoja-aluetta, johon ei koskaan rakenneta mitään - mikäli Hki-Vantaan lentokenttä pysyy paikallaan. Jos Vantaalle kävisi selväksi, että valtio ei kustanna Marjarataa, vaan Vantaa voi käyttää siihen itse varaamansa 100 Me johonkin muuhun, ja se päättäisi käyttää sen joukkoliikenteeseen, niin sen kannattaisi rakentaa jo 1990-luvun alussa suunnittelemansa raitiotie.

Entä Espoo ilman metroa? Länsiväylän suunnalle asialla ei ole merkitystä. Sen sijaan Kehä 1:n tukkeutuminen on espoolaisille ongelma, ja ehkäpä Espoo palkkaisi liikennesuunnittelijoita ratkaisemaan sitä, miten Keilalahden ja Otaniemen seutu kytketään muuhun Espooseen ja Suurpeltoon. Hyvä yhteistyö Helsingin kanssa Jokeriratikan teossa synnyttää luontevan pohjan jatkaa siitä Espoon sisäistä ratikkaverkkoa. Ja saattaisi seudun yhteinen joukkoliikennehallinto joskus integroida Helsingin Koivusaareen rakentaman metroradan ja Espoon raitiotiet.

Espoon kasvulle on tilaa ja intressejä aivan muualla kuin jo rakennetulla rannikolla. Täydennysrakentaminen Länsiväylän käytävässä on periaatteessa taloudellinen ratkaisu, mutta ei silloin, jos säästöt valuvat liian kalliiseen liikenneratkaisuun. Rantaradan suunnalla on jo valmiiksi metro, joten yleiskaavan painopiste käännettäisiin sinne.

Yleensä niukkuus johtaa parempiin ratkaisuihin kuin liika raha. Tai toisten rahoilla pelaaminen. Niin tässäkin tapauksessa.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Siitä eteenpäin on lentoliikenteen suoja-aluetta, johon ei koskaan rakenneta mitään - mikäli Hki-Vantaan lentokenttä pysyy paikallaan.


Tämähän riippuu vain poliittisista päätöksistä. Amsterdamissa on lentoasema rakennettu keskele tiheästi asuttua maata ja kaupunkia, en tiedä onko siellä yhtä tiukat suoja-aluevaatimukset kuin täällä Suomessa. Ulkomailla on varmasti paljon lentokenttiä, jotka ovat keskellä asutusta ja suoja-alueista ei ole tietoakaan. Kyllä Suomessakin voidaan joku päivä alkaa tehdä vaikka omakotitaloja siihen lentokentän välittömään läheisyyteen, jos vain turvallisuusperiaatteista tingitään. Voidaan vaikka jakaa niitä tontteja halpatontteina heille, joilla ei ole varaa muualtakaan ostaa itselleen asuinpaikkaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämähän riippuu vain poliittisista päätöksistä.


Tämä on aivan totta. Mutta luulen, ettei poliittista halua löydy sellaiselle päätökselle, että asuminen sallittaisiin lentomelualueella. Toistaiseksi kehitys on ollut päinvastainen. Esim. Turussa on kiitotien jatkeena omakotialue, jonka kaupunki lunastanee itselleen ja purkaa talot asumiskelvottomina.

Muutosta lentokenttien suoja-alueiden käytölle voisi pikemminkin odottaa siitä, että tekniikan kehittyessä lentokoneiden haitat vähenisivät.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Tämä on aivan totta. Mutta luulen, ettei poliittista halua löydy sellaiselle päätökselle, että asuminen sallittaisiin lentomelualueella.


Kyllähän se asuminen on sallittu moottoriteiden varsillakin ja asukkaat ovat tienneet sen muuttaessaan motarin varteen. Suomessa on vain liikaa tilaa, siksi on varaa olla nirso rakennusmaan kanssa. Ulkomailla otettaisiin käyttöön kaikki tila, mikä vain on mahdollista ja mahdotontakin. Kyllä voisi lentokentän lähellä oleville asunnoille olla kysyntää, pääsisi nopeasti lentoasemalle ja sieltä jatkamaan matkaa, jos on tapana matkustella paljon lentokoneella. Ihan kuten junaliikennettä paljon käyttävää houkuttanee Itä-Pasila. Ja voisihan näitä alueita hyödyntää, jos ei asuntoina, niin hyvin äänieristettyinä toimisto- tai tehdasalueina sitten.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllähän se asuminen on sallittu moottoriteiden varsillakin ...


Itse asiassa ei ole. Motarin melualueelle ei saa rakentaa. Jos yrittää tehdä kaavan tai saada rakennusluvan, se ei onnistu.

Teollisuutta ja toimistoja saa sijoittaa lähemmäksi ympäristöhaittoja kuin asumista. Ja niinhän Kehä 3:n varrella on tehtykin. Siellähän on varsin tuore lähinnä logistiikan alue kiitoteiden eteläpäässä.

Mutta tosiasiahan on kuten kirjoitit, että kyllä Suomessa riittää asumiskelpoistakin maata vielä niin, ettei ole pakko rakentaa huonoihin paikkoihin.

Antero

----------


## linjsuun

Niin ongelman ydin onkin ajattelu "pääkaupunkiseudusta" ja siitä johdetut suunnitelmat ja poliittiset päätökset. Olisi korkea aika katsoa koko Helsingin seutua eli käytännössä koko ent. Uudenmaan läänin aluetta ja tehdä uusi PLJ sen mukaisesti ("ULJ"). Mitä metroon tulee täytyy kolleega Alulle todeta, joka puoltaa vielä tuossa komentissa "jokeriratiovaunua" että eihän se ole kun esikaupunkirautatie siinä missä muut vastaavat VR:n esikapunkilinjat,kuten esim. A ja M, eli siten Espoossa on jo yksi "metrolinja".

Metrohan käsitteenä tulee Pariisiista nimestä "Chemin de Fer Metrolpolitain", eli kaupunkirautatie. Siellä kuitenkin Metro on enmmänkin maanlailainen pika-raitoite, asemien keskim. väli on 400 m,joskus vain 250m. Pariisissa on toki esikapunkimetro RER, eli "Resau Express Regional", suom. Seudullinen pikaraidejärjestelmä. Alunperin sillä oli kaksi linjaa noin 20 km pituista linkaa, keskustassa maan alla kulkevaa rata-osuuskineen, (A ja B linja), joiden asemaväli on noin 1,5 km, nyttemmin siihen on liitetty myös paikallisen VR:n eli SNCF:n lähiliikenne, alkaen linajsta C, jne.

Ehkäpä Helsingin seudun ratkaisut löytvätkin paremmin "kalastettaessa merta edemmäs".

----------


## jhaarni

> Mitä metroon tulee täytyy kolleega Alulle todeta, joka puoltaa vielä tuossa komentissa "jokeriratiovaunua" että eihän se ole kun esikaupunkirautatie siinä missä muut vastaavat VR:n esikapunkilinjat,kuten esim. A ja M, eli siten Espoossa on jo yksi "metrolinja".


Tähän täytyy kyllä sivusta kommentoida, että Jokerin rinnastaminen VR:n kaupunkiratoihin vaatii jo aika korkealle raideliikennevälineiden sukuhierarkiassa menemistä. Mielestäni Jokeri on paremminkin samanlainen kuin se Pariisin kaupunkimetro - ei nyt vaan satu kulkemaan keskustassa eikä maan alla. Merkittävin ero kaupunkirataan on asemien tiheys ja saavutettavuus. 

Muuten olen samaa mieltä siitä, että Espoossa kulkee jo (raskas)metro. Käytänpä itsekin sitä usein. Vielä kun liityntä Pitäjänmäessä toimisi vähän paremmin..

- Janne

----------

